# The old Bullworker



## AWG (2 Jun 2009)

Does anyone else use one of these? I bought my first just over 40 years ago. Green handles and a sort of plastic reinforced with steel cord. The model in the brochure was a superbly fit young athlete by the name of David Prowse (later became involved in intergalactic war and forces of evil, suffering from heavy breathing). But of course I never believed he got that way JUST by using a Bullworker. The present Bullworker is ok but not as well made. The exercises push one muscle against another and offer excellent stretching potential. But you know, they really do make you feel great if you workout with one of these. Maybe even become a Jedi Knight. Recommended.


----------



## phaedrus (2 Jun 2009)

I sent away for one, but I couldn't get it out of the box


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2009)

jimscullion said:


> I sent away for one, but I couldn't get it out of the box



It's old but it made me laugh


----------



## wilko (2 Jun 2009)

I had one many years ago, didn't know they still made them!


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2009)

wilko said:


> I had one many years ago, didn't know they still made them!



 Ditto


----------



## Tynan (2 Jun 2009)

my dad had one when I was little, me and my bro used to go red in the face tryig to compress it


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Jun 2009)

I expected a thread about favourite pubs...


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 Jun 2009)

Isometric movements, not very useful for building strength. Buy a set of dumbells instead.

I had one as a teenager, but was scared of getting my chest rug caught in it.


----------



## I am Spartacus (3 Jun 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Isometric movements, not very useful for building strength. Buy a set of dumbells instead.
> 
> I had one as a teenager, but was scared of getting my chest rug caught in it.


surely bullworkers were hair safe
chest expanders were the ones to avoid if one of the springs worked loose and fecked you in the face


----------



## AWG (3 Jun 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Isometric movements, not very useful for building strength. Buy a set of dumbells instead.
> 
> I had one as a teenager, but was scared of getting my chest rug caught in it.



I this assuming I DON'T already have a full set of dumbells and barbells


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 Jun 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> surely bullworkers were hair safe
> chest expanders were the ones to avoid if one of the springs worked loose and fecked you in the face



LOL I was getting my 1970's exercise equipment mixed up.

Can you still get those grip strengthener things (like a pair of scissors without blades)?


----------



## I am Spartacus (3 Jun 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> LOL I was getting my 1970's exercise equipment mixed up.
> 
> Can you still get those grip strengthener things (like a pair of scissors without blades)?



scarily .. yes you can.. have seen them gathering dust in JJB..
actually doing them a diservice..
they are good for regaining strength in the hands if needed after injury


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (3 Jun 2009)

Still got mine - had it from when I was 13 years old.

Also got one of those big coil spring power twister thingy's. And some of those grip strengthener whatsits.

Had a comparatively weak left wrist in my teens......


----------



## arallsopp (3 Jun 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> scarily .. yes you can.. have seen them gathering dust in JJB..
> actually doing them a diservice..
> they are good for regaining strength in the hands if needed after injury



Yup. Used mine after injury, and found it also makes great finger exercise for guitar. Plus my braking is now exceptional.


----------



## longers (3 Jun 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Also got one of those big coil spring power twister thingy's.



I've got a scar under my chin from messing about with one of those, it was a while ago now but I'm not sure if I imagine it lifting me off my feet after I'd let go of one end.

I also remember at about 8 or nine yr old and thinking I was stronger than my gran .

I am now


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Jun 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Had a comparatively weak left wrist in my teens......


But a very strong right one, like the rest of us?


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2009)

And blind in one eye.


----------



## cheadle hulme (6 Jun 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Had a comparatively weak left wrist in my teens......



hee hee ... my friend in school, who had access to a massive stash of mags for some reason (anyone remember Razzle?) said that you should alternate hands otherwise your doo dah would end up bent.


----------



## Domino (7 Jun 2009)

I had one of these about 20 years ago. I went to meet a pal before going out on the piss and he had one too. For some reason I decided to try and press it down using my head  (kids eh!) I was pushing down hard, using my forehead to press it into the ground and it slipped. It took the skin right from the top of my nose to my hairline. I still went out and got smashed but I looked like a right tit and kept on having to explain it tp everyone.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Jun 2009)

I know who David Prowse is. He was the Green Cross Man. Yeh, and did the walking parts for D.... V.....

And Bullworkers. Fantastic for leg abductors.
Also, when the cables are looped around the ankles, the leg flexors get a real workout.

Still got mine.


----------



## AWG (7 Jun 2009)

Don't know who in the UK supplies them now but you can order them from Arizona for around $90 including shipping according to this site:

http://www.thebullworker.com/


----------



## AWG (12 Jun 2009)

Bullworker update: My wife has bought the purple coloured Ladies X5 Bullworker. They feel about 50% resistance of the Male one. Apparently the Original Bullworker is now British made and it's good quality. Initial results - feeling of exhilaration and extra power in arms and shoulders especially. New site online: www.bullworker.com


----------

